# blue or pink skink



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

ok now im looking at getting a blue or pink tongue skink and i just wanted to know apart form the obvious tongue colour is there any differences and what would b e the best to have


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

i've heard that pink tongue skinks can be a little skitty and hard to tame but i have never had a pink tongue skink so i can say that from experiance, but i have a blue tongue skink and i think there amazing i am currently keeping it in a 4ft viv, which some people keep them in for life, i was going to but i have managed to get a 2m viv sorted for it , anyway blue tongue skinks can be very easy to tame if the time and effort is put into it 
hope this helps on your decision :2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Pinks only eat snails, so they can be hard to get hold of sometimes. If you breed your own, find them in the wild or buy canned, it can still be difficult. Blues are a lot bigger with a VERY varied diet of meat, insects, fruit and veg.


----------



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

i read up a little on them at the moment and i have seen alot of sites saying the pinks also eat earthworms is this true or is it just snails


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Earthworms are ok, but you'll need snails on hand 100% of the time still.


----------



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

ok well im really interested in getting a skink but i wanted to know the price range nd do they come in different colours or are they all near enough the same comour


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Have a look around on google. I researched about them both, but I only remember everything I learned about the blues because I ended up choosing them over the pinks. The pinks were cheaper, but do better in a group, so you'd end up spending more. Blues go for £90 to £140 for a juvenile. 

You can get lots of different colourations of BTS'. Mine is a Tiliqua gigas gigas. 

Check out the photos on Blue Tongue Skinks - Welcome to BlueTongueSkinks.NET ! (and read it ALL like I did, before buying one preferably! )


----------



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for the advice think it will be a blue tongue for me then


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Thegood thing is that they'll be easier to find as well  Still never seen a pink tongue in real life before but I'm still very interested in those as well. Good luck with your future pet!


----------



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

theres a pet shop by me that has two baby pinks they look great but i think personally the fact that they have a very specific diet might make them a bit harder to keep thanks


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Blue tongue skinks are very friendly and like to be handled also fun to watch. Mine 2 females are dog tame and will scratch the viv doors when they want to come out. Very easy to feed and never can you say I have nothing to feed them as you always have some sort of food they can eat. Mine eat peas, carrots, brocoli, coli flower, cabbage, sweet corn, apple, banana, strawberries, blue berries, mango, cooked chicken, miced beef, mealworms, crickets, locust, snails etc there is so much you can feed them and have fun trying them on different fruit and veg to see what they like and dont like. Plus mine love to come sit and watch telly with me : victory:*


----------

